# Pastoolio's Clone



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

So I went to a fair this weekend and there's a specific guy over there that my boyfriend and I usually go visit. He's made us lots of hand blown glass figures in the past, and since my glass tiger that he made last time broke I figured I'd let him make me a new one. Only I thought about it some more and thought that it might be a good idea if he made on of my ratties. Since Pastoolio has become my heart over the past almost year that I've had him and he will be a year old very soon I figured I'd let him make Pastoolio. The reason why his colors are a little lighter on the glass rat is because you wouldn't be able to see the eyes otherwise. I had the option to paint the body white, but I didn't want to because I thought the glass itself looked prettier in the light.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, that is really beautiful. Pastoolio, too. He's got great markings.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

That's so beautiful! I want one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## dobermanlove88 (Jan 11, 2014)

Invader zim! He's very handsome, the glass is very nice too.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

I love the name! I too recognized the name at once and yelled out PASTOOOOOOOLIO! My husband started cracking up hahahahaha! Beautiful glass work! Mind blowing!


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

PRETTY! I want one!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol. If you guys want one, this guy has his store over in Georgia, but he usually goes to different fairs around the states throughout the year. I can try to get you the information if you want to pm me. =P


----------

